# nada que ver!



## elroy

¿Qué quiere decir esa expresión?

¿Cuándo se usa?  

Ya sé que falta el contexto, pero me gustaría saber todos los posibles significados de la expresión.  ¿Puede significar "eso es ridículo"?

Estoy deseando vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

I suppose that means "has nothing to do" , supposing that sentence means "no tiene nada que ver", but without context is hard to deduce.

I think the expression "(No tiene) nada que ver" only can mean what I said above.


----------



## elroy

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> I suppose that means "has nothing to do" , supposing that sentence means "no tiene nada que ver", but without context is hard to deduce.
> 
> I think the expression "(No tiene) nada que ver" only can mean what I said above.


 
Gracias por la respuesta, pero no me refería a eso, sino al uso de la expresión sola, como respuesta a algo que alguien a dicho.

¿Me explico?  Si no daré un ejemplo.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

elroy said:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta, pero no me refería a eso, sino al uso de la expresión sola, como respuesta a algo que alguien a dicho.
> 
> ¿Me explico?  Si no daré un ejemplo.



I think that "nada que ver" is exactly the same that "no tiene nada que ver", but shorter.


----------



## elroy

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> I think that "nada que ver" is exactly the same that "no tiene nada que ver", but shorter.


 
Bueno, no pienso que sea así.  Es que estaba hablando con un amigo y me dijo esa expresión.  Le pedí que me la explicara, pero no lo pudo.  Al final me dijo que "eso es ridículo" puede ser una traducción.  Si significara "no tiene nada que ver" no hubiera ningún problema.  

Bueno, esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## KateNicole

Para decir que algo no es como lo esperabas:
*Yo creía que México era pura jungla, pero ya fui, y nada que ver.*
Para decir que dos cosas no tienen nada en común.
*Yo creía que el clima de España era igual que el de México, pero nada que ver.*Para decir que x cosa no se relacion con y cosa.
*Mi amiga buscaba una escuela de flamenco en Guadalajara, aunque esa danza no tiene nada que ver con México.*


----------



## Isolde

elroy said:
			
		

> Bueno, no pienso que sea así. Es que estaba hablando con un amigo y me dijo esa expresión. Le pedí que me la explicara, pero no lo pudo. Al final me dijo que "eso es ridículo" puede ser una traducción. Si significara "no tiene nada que ver" no hubiera ningún problema.
> 
> Bueno, esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Hi Elroy!

IMO something that might come close to a translation is "you have to be joking".

Examples:

"Estás enamorado de la rubia?"  - Nada que ver!
"Te gusta la música clásica? - Nada que ver!

In some countries they even shorten it to "Na que ver!"

I think this is what you were looking for.

Cheers!


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Puede significar "eso es ridículo"?


*Hola elroy!: en Argentina usamos mucho el "nada que ver!" (será que nunca queremos tener nada que ver?) . Está muy bien explicado por tus compañeros. Llevado a un extremo, o dentro de cierto contexto, puede llegar a significar "Es ridículo", como en: *"Estás enamorado de la rubia?" - Nada que ver!"*, en cambio, en los otros, es simplemente: "No es así", o "no tiene nada que ver", pero con énfasis. Sí?*


----------



## Antonio

Bueno y como se dice *"nada que ver"* en ingles?


----------



## Artrella

Antonio said:
			
		

> Bueno y como se dice *"nada que ver"* en ingles?




Podría ser "none of that!"?


----------



## alc112

También usamos "nada que ver" cuando no estamos relacionados con algo, no estamos involucrados:
No tuve nada que ver con el robo


----------



## Vanda

En portugués :"nada a ver", con lo mismo significado que lo de español. 

Se usa mucho en conversaciones.


----------



## Isolde

Artrella said:
			
		

> Podría ser "none of that!"?


 
Not really.  But there are many possibilities, just a couple:

"Yeah! right!"

"You got to be kidding!"

"Are you joking?"

"Pleeeeeeeeeease!"

"Nah!"

"Give me a break!"

Cheers!


----------



## alc112

Isolde said:
			
		

> Not really. But there are many possibilities, just a couple:
> 
> "Yeah! right!"
> 
> "You got to be kidding!"
> 
> "Are you joking?"
> 
> "Pleeeeeeeeeease!"
> 
> "Nah!"
> 
> "Give me a break!"
> 
> Cheers!


 
¿Estás seguro/a?
Yo creo que no tienen nada que ver con nada que ver (enserio lo digo).
No tengo nada que ver= give a break??? 
The dog die, i'm not joking suena más bien a que noo estoy bromeando

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.

Pienso que he entendido más o menos lo que significa la expresión.  Se usa cuando alguien encuentra algo increíble o ridículo.  Pienso que "you've got to be kidding!" es un buen equivalente.  

Si me equivoco, favor de avisarme.


----------



## Rayines

> Pienso que "you've got to be kidding!" es un buen equivalente


*Podría ser, elroy, pero no se toma como una broma: se descalifica el comentario del otro al decirle: "No...nada que ver!"(=te equivocas de cabo a rabo!).  *


----------



## asm

Estimado Elroy, creo que has entendido correctamente el significado. Por ejemplo, muchas respuestas en los foros tienen buenas intenciones, !PERO NADA QUE VER!!!
No es necesario que llegue a ser una postura extrema, simplemente con decir que la idea expresada no es un respuesta correcta.
Las ideas de KateNicole son excelentes ejemplos; algunas de mis respuestas (en otros hilos) intentaron ayudar, PERO NADA QUE VER!!! 


Saludos

Asm



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.
> 
> Pienso que he entendido más o menos lo que significa la expresión. Se usa cuando alguien encuentra algo increíble o ridículo. Pienso que "you've got to be kidding!" es un buen equivalente.
> 
> Si me equivoco, favor de avisarme.


----------



## Cristmarsal

Elroy, es correcto entenderlo como encontrar algo increíble o ridículo, pero eso lo indicará  el tono de la conversación. Yo lo explicaria diciendo "que no hay comparación, o no hay nexo común"

En una conversación alguien puede comentar algo que no está relacionado con el tema (no tiene nada que ver)

Hay un dicho que dice: Que tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino. Se refiere justamente a que no tienen nada que ver, nada en común.


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Podría ser, elroy, pero no se toma como una broma: se descalifica el comentario del otro al decirle: "No...nada que ver!"(=te equivocas de cabo a rabo!).  *


 
Bien dicho, Inés
Croe que somos los argentinos los que damos una respuesta que tenga que ver con nada que ver .
A: Me dijeron que te compraste un celular con cámara de video
B: Nada que ver!! me compré uno con cámara de fotos

O sea,en mi ejemplo, podría usar no es esto, sino eso para reemplazar al nada que ver.


----------



## Rayines

> Bien dicho, Inés
> Croe que somos los argentinos los que damos una respuesta que tenga que ver con nada que ver .
> A: Me dijeron que te compraste un celular con cámara de video
> B: Nada que ver!! me compré uno con cámara de fotos
> 
> O sea,en mi ejemplo, podría usar no es esto, sino eso para reemplazar al nada que ver.__________________


*Eeerrrrrrrr.....QUÉ?*


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Eeerrrrrrrr.....QUÉ?*


 
Suponé esto:
Estoy hablando con un amigo. Es una conversación super informal:
A: ché, me enteré que te compraste un celu con camarita 
B: *Nada que ver!!!! Me compré uno con pantalla color*

Si la conversación fuera super formal:
A: Me enteré de que se ha comprado un celular con cámara digital
B: *No, no me compré un celular con cámara digital, sino uno con pantalla color*

*Saludos*


----------



## Rayines

*Ah!, ahora está más claro!  *


----------



## Narda

Not at all.


----------



## alc112

Narda said:
			
		

> Not at all.


 
¿A qué te refieres?
O simplemente te equivocaste de thread?


----------



## Rayines

No, alc, Narda se refiere a que "Nada que ver! es equivalente a "Not at all!. Y yo estoy de acuerdo, hehe.


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:
			
		

> No, alc, Narda se refiere a que "Nada que ver! es equivalente a "Not at all!. Y yo estoy de acuerdo, hehe.


 
Ahh
Yo pense que respondía mi explicación con "para nada"

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

*Alc: no embarremos más la cancha!  *


----------



## elroy

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Podría ser, elroy, pero no se toma como una broma: se descalifica el comentario del otro al decirle: "No...nada que ver!"(=te equivocas de cabo a rabo!).  *


 
Claro.  "You've got to be kidding!" en inglés tampoco quiere decir que se tome como una broma.  Es más bien irónico, o sea, que la cosa es tan increíble que es como si fuera una broma.


----------



## alc112

elroy said:
			
		

> Claro. "You've got to be kidding!" en inglés tampoco quiere decir que se tome como una broma. Es más bien irónico, o sea, que la cosa es tan increíble que es como si fuera una broma.


 
Pero igual, la idea del "nada que ver" no es de bromear, sino de negar agfo con más énfasis coloquialmente.
el énfasis va en el "nada"


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Bien dicho, Inés
> Croe que somos los argentinos los que damos una respuesta que tenga que ver con nada que ver .
> A: Me dijeron que te compraste un celular con cámara de video
> B: Nada que ver!! me compré uno con cámara de fotos
> 
> O sea,en mi ejemplo, podría usar no es esto, sino eso para reemplazar al nada que ver.


 
Entonces, puede ser también un rechazo fuerte o una oposición.  Como por ejemplo "no way!" en inglés (también "¡ni hablar!" en castellano).

¿Me acerco al significado?


----------



## alc112

elroy said:
			
		

> Entonces, puede ser también un rechazo fuerte o una oposición. Como por ejemplo "no way!" en inglés (también "¡ni hablar!" en castellano).
> 
> ¿Me acerco al significado?


 
No, lo aciertas
Me gusta como queda. Esa es exactamente la idea.
Excelente


----------



## KateNicole

alc112, no se dice "you've gotta be kidding" para en verdad bromear. También es un tipo de negación, que se puede usar hasta para hablar de temas serios.
A: I crashed my new car today, and I broke my arm and my daughter cut her face.
B: What?? You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## elroy

Narda said:
			
		

> Not at all.


 
También una buena sugerencia.

Pero vamos a ver ... ya me parece que hay dos significados muy distintos.  

1. "You've got to be kidding!" O sea, eso que dices es ridículo o increíble.

2. "Not at all.  No way!"  O sea, estoy negando lo que me acabas de decir.

¿Tengo razón o no?


----------



## alc112

KateNicole said:
			
		

> alc112, no se dice "you've gotta be kidding" para en verdad bromear. También es un tipo de negación, que se puede usar hasta cuando hablando de temas serios.
> A: I crashed my new car today, and I broke my arm and my daughter cut her face.
> B: What?? You've got to be kidding me!


 

Pero, básicamente, tiene la misma idea. O sea, (creo/supongo yo) como que te dicen una verdad fea que tu deseas que no fuera cierta.
Voy a iniciar un hilo en el foro English Only
EDIT: mejor no, ya lo interpreté


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Pero igual, la idea del "nada que ver" no es de bromear, sino de negar agfo con más énfasis coloquialmente.
> el énfasis va en el "nada"


 
Claro.  Digo que en inglés tampoco.  

Es 100% irónico.  No tiene nada que ver  con bromear.


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Pero, básicamente, tiene la misma idea. O sea, (creo/supongo yo) como que te dicen una verdad fea que tu deseas que no fuera cierta.
> Voy a iniciar un hilo en el foro English Only
> EDIT: mejor no, ya lo interpreté


 
Claro, deseas que no sea cierta por lo increíble que es.  O sea, "what you just told me is so unbelievable/extreme/preposterous that you have just got to be kidding!"  Por lo increíble que es, sería mucho más creíble que sea una broma.

¿Queda más claro así?


----------



## alc112

elroy said:
			
		

> Claro, deseas que no sea cierta por lo increíble que es. O sea, "what you just told me is so unbelievable/extreme/preposterous that you have just got to be kidding!" Por lo increíble que es, sería mucho más creíble que sea una broma.
> 
> ¿Queda más claro así?


 
Ahora sí
Mme pagaste con la misma moneda

Ahora contacto a las moderadoras para que muevan estos posts de aquí y los pongan en uno nuevo

Saludos


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Ahora sí
> Mme pagaste con la misma moneda
> 
> Ahora contacto a las moderadoras para que muevan estos posts de aquí y los pongan en uno nuevo
> 
> Saludos


 
No pienso que eso sea necesario.  Nuestra discusión tiene que ver con una traducción de la expresión en cuestión.


----------



## Isolde

elroy said:
			
		

> Entonces, puede ser también un rechazo fuerte o una oposición. Como por ejemplo "no way!" en inglés (también "¡ni hablar!" en castellano).
> 
> ¿Me acerco al significado?


 
Hi Elroy!

It is amazing, how something that appears to be simple, can become so complicated...  This expression, which by the way has nothing to do with the formal "nada que ver", can be interpreted, as you can see in many ways.  That was the reason for my examples. Expressions like this are hard to translate, because some people try to translate them literally - which is totally wrong.

The "No way" is yet another possibility but once again depending on the context.

Saludos!


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, buenos días!: Sólo quiero agregar, sobre todo para que lo entienda elroy, ya que para los hispanoparlantes me parece que es más fácil, y para los argentinos en especial, esto se cae de maduro: hay un matiz ligeramente despectivo hacia el otro, cuando uno le dice "¡Nada que ver!". Es decir incluye la negación de la opinión del otro, pero al mismo tiempo se lo inferioriza un poco porque no acertó en su comentario, intuición u opinión, y hasta un cierto tono de enojo a veces. Me parece que en inglés es una negación firme, pero no tiene ese matiz; y aún dudo si lo tiene en otros países de habla hispana....Algo que ver?*


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, buenos días!: Sólo quiero agregar, sobre todo para que lo entienda elroy, ya que para los hispanoparlantes me parece que es más fácil, y para los argentinos en especial, esto se cae de maduro: hay un matiz ligeramente despectivo hacia el otro, cuando uno le dice "¡Nada que ver!". Es decir incluye la negación de la opinión del otro, pero al mismo tiempo se lo inferioriza un poco porque no acertó en su comentario, intuición u opinión, y hasta un cierto tono de enojo a veces. Me parece que en inglés es una negación firme, pero no tiene ese matiz; y aún dudo si lo tiene en otros países de habla hispana....Algo que ver?*


 
Estoy de acuerdo
El Nada que ver tiende a ser una negación muy fuerte. 
Una persona dice algo que es totalmente opuesto a la verdad y quien responde, al decirle nada que ver, le indica que no tiene relación alguna con lo que pasó en realidad:
A: ¿X es tu novia?
B: NADA QUE VER!!!!!


----------



## alc112

Una pregunta:
Si quiero referirme a que algo no tiene nada que ver con otra cosa, así:

En un foro de música alguien postió un link con E-book y yo quiero decirle:
Muchas gracias aunque no tenga nada que ver con el objetivo del foro
¿cómo sería?

Saludos


----------



## KateNicole

Thank you, even though that (the link with E-book?) doesn't have anything to do with the point/purpose/topic/suject/etc of this forum.


----------



## Rayines

> En un foro de música alguien postió un link con E-book y yo quiero decirle:
> Muchas gracias aunque no tenga nada que ver con el objetivo del foro
> ¿cómo sería?


*Hi: pero lo preguntás en inglés? *
*Edit: ya está contestado.*


----------



## alc112

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## elroy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo
> El Nada que ver tiende a ser una negación muy fuerte.
> Una persona dice algo que es totalmente opuesto a la verdad y quien responde, al decirle nada que ver, le indica que no tiene relación alguna con lo que pasó en realidad:
> A: ¿X es tu novia?
> B: NADA QUE VER!!!!!


 
Quizá "That's just ridiculous" sea un mejor equivalente.  Eso implica negatividad e inferioridad en inglés también.

De todas maneras me parece que la expresión me queda cada vez más clara.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## alc112

elroy said:
			
		

> Quizá "That's just ridiculous" sea un mejor equivalente. Eso implica negatividad e inferioridad en inglés también.
> 
> De todas maneras me parece que la expresión me queda cada vez más clara.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


De nada
Menos mal. 
Me gusta tu opción
Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

Aquí va mi interpretacíón, no creo que sea tan terminante como marcó _La Inesita_, va a depender siempre del contexto y del tono de voz que se utilice como así también de las expresiones faciales, pero yo diría que:

Nada que ver = Para nada = En absoluto = De ninguna manera = Ni en lo más mínimo = Muuuuy coloquial: Estás meando afuera del tarro ---> con lo cual, Not at all! No way! serían las traducciones correctas.

You've got to be kidding = Muy coloquial: Me estás cargando = Estás jodiendo (en Argentina no es ofensivo el término joder, pero entiendo que en España tiene connotación sexual). Más formal: ¿Debés estar bromeando? = Espero que sea una broma, y si la es te digo que es de muy mal gusto.

¡Saludos!


----------



## odelotj

In English of course, there is also, "*get out of here*".  This phrase is quite common here in California.  As in, what you said is just crazy, no way is that true.  Usually used when someone speculates on something you find offensive or derrogatory.  It is ALSO used when joking around, with teasing, as in "You know you like playing Playstation with me because you always lose!"  "Whatever, get out of here"

-Cheers!


----------



## elroy

odelotj said:
			
		

> In English of course, there is also, "*get out of here*". This phrase is quite common here in California. As in, what you said is just crazy, no way is that true. Usually used when someone speculates on something you find offensive or derrogatory. It is ALSO used when joking around, with teasing, as in "You know you like playing Playstation with me because you always lose!" "Whatever, get out of here"
> 
> -Cheers!


 
True, but it's not condescending.  It's more like playful disagreement or disbelief.


----------



## Elvira

Hola, Me llamo la curiosidad, porque yo personalmente utilizo mucho esa palabra NADA QUE VER, pero como expresión. Ejemplo. Voy a casa de una amiga y tiene esta mansión y le digo NADA QUE VER!.

Por fin alguien puede traducirnos este: NADA QUE VER!

Saludos


----------



## alc112

Elvira said:
			
		

> Hola, Me llamo la curiosidad, porque yo personalmente utilizo mucho esa palabra NADA QUE VER, pero como expresión. Ejemplo. Voy a casa de una amiga y tiene esta mansión y le digo NADA QUE VER!.
> 
> Por fin alguien puede traducirnos este: NADA QUE VER!
> 
> Saludos


 
No entiendo
O sea, ¿lo usas como para expresar impresión?


----------



## Laia

La verdad es que me está costando seguir esta conversación porque estas expresiones son nuevas para mí, pero en este caso concreto, creo que he visto la luz... jeje 



			
				Elvira said:
			
		

> Hola, Me llamo la curiosidad, porque yo personalmente utilizo mucho esa palabra NADA QUE VER, pero como expresión. Ejemplo. Voy a casa de una amiga y tiene esta mansión y le digo NADA QUE VER!.
> 
> Por fin alguien puede traducirnos este: NADA QUE VER!
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo no lo diría así, pero sí muy parecido.

Yo diría:

--Voy a casa de una amiga y tiene una mansión y le digo: "esta casa es LO NUNCA VISTO!"--

Mi pregunta es: ¿Estamos diciendo lo mismo, Elvira?

LO NUNCA VISTO vendría a significar IMPRESIONANTE, AMAZING!!

A ver que me decís, 
besitos!


----------



## solecito

Y bueno aquí  les van mis dos devaluados centavos mexicanos, 
Estoy de acuerdo con traducirlo como NOT AT ALL. NOTHING TO SEE, NO WAY y más pues depende de lo que se quiera transmitir en la oración , no?
ejemplos:
 - Oye ¿viste el carro que se compró Carlos?
Hey did you see Carlos' new car?
 - Sí, ¡está igualito al que yo tengo!
Yes! It's just like mine!
 -¡NO!  ¡NADA QUE VER!  ¡el tuyo es un Ford del 2000 y el carro de él es un Toyota 2005!
*NO! No way/ Not at all! your is a 2000 Ford and his is a  2005Toyota!*
 

-¿Fuiste a ver la película nueva de Star Wars?
Did you see the Stars War new movie?
  -¿Para que? no hay NADA QUE VER que no se haya visto en otra pelicula.
What for there is nothing new to see.

-¿Tuviste algo que ver con el robo de el banco?
Did you had somethig to do with the assault at the bank?
-No, no tuve NADA QUE VER.
No, I had nothing to do wiht it.
  

 -La comida mexicana en los Estados Unidos no tiene NADA QUE VER con la comida de mi país. 
 Mexican food in the U.S. has nothing to do with the food in our country. Mexican food in the U.S. is completely different from real Mexican food. 
 
* -La calidad de nuestros  productos  Mexicanos no tiene NADA QUE VER con los productos de importación, pues es mucho mejor.
The quality in our mexican products has nothing to do with imported products, ours is so much better. 
There is no comparison with our products and imported products ours are much better*
 
 -La novia actual de Carlos no tiene NADA QUE VER con su novia anterior, ésta  chica nueva sí tiene educación.
Carlos new girfriend has no comparison with his exgirfriend, this new girl has manners/education.

-¿Es verdad que te fuiste de vacaciones a Acapulco?
Is it true you went to Acapulco for a vacation?
-¡NADA QUE VER! Andaba en Italia.
Not at all! I went to Italy

The way I see it NADA QUE VER  will be traslated depending on the meaning you give in a sentence, literally it's _*NOTHING TO SEE, I hope this helps somehow!  I MIGHT BE FORGETTING SOME EXAMPLES , THERE ARE LOTS OF WAYS TO USE NADA QUE VER Bye






P.D. Por cierto si cometí errores , no tuve NADA QUE VER, fue el perro
*_


----------



## elroy

solecito said:
			
		

> Y bueno aquí les van mis dos devaluados centavos mexicanos,
> Estoy de acuerdo con traducirlo como NOT AT ALL. NOTHING TO SEE, NO WAY y más pues depende de lo que se quiera transmitir en la oración , no?
> ejemplos:
> - Oye ¿viste el carro que se compró Carlos?
> Hey did you see Carlos' new car?
> - Sí, ¡está igualito al que yo tengo!
> Yes! It's just like mine!
> -¡NO! ¡NADA QUE VER! ¡el tuyo es un Ford del 2000 y el carro de él es un Toyota 2005!
> *NO! No way/ Not at all! your is a 2000 Ford and his is a 2005Toyota!*
> 
> 
> -¿Fuiste a ver la película nueva de Star Wars?
> Did you see the Stars War new movie?
> -¿Para que? no hay NADA QUE VER que no se haya visto en otra pelicula.
> What for there is nothing new to see.
> 
> -¿Tuviste algo que ver con el robo de el banco?
> Did you had somethig to do with the assault at the bank?
> -No, no tuve NADA QUE VER.
> No, I had nothing to do wiht it.
> 
> 
> -La comida mexicana en los Estados Unidos no tiene NADA QUE VER con la comida de mi país.
> Mexican food in the U.S. has nothing to do with the food in our country. Mexican food in the U.S. is completely different from real Mexican food.
> 
> *-La calidad de nuestros productos Mexicanos no tiene NADA QUE VER con los productos de importación, pues es mucho mejor.*
> *The quality in our mexican products has nothing to do with imported products, ours is so much better. *
> *There is no comparison with our products and imported products ours are much better*
> 
> -La novia actual de Carlos no tiene NADA QUE VER con su novia anterior, ésta chica nueva sí tiene educación.
> Carlos new girfriend has no comparison with his exgirfriend, this new girl has manners/education.
> 
> -¿Es verdad que te fuiste de vacaciones a Acapulco?
> Is it true you went to Acapulco for a vacation?
> -¡NADA QUE VER! Andaba en Italia.
> Not at all! I went to Italy
> 
> The way I see it NADA QUE VER will be traslated depending on the meaning you give in a sentence, literally it's _*NOTHING TO SEE, I hope this helps somehow! I MIGHT BE FORGETTING SOME EXAMPLES , THERE ARE LOTS OF WAYS TO USE NADA QUE VER Bye*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*P.D. Por cierto si cometí errores , no tuve NADA QUE VER, fue el perro*_


 
Entiendo todo menos "nothing to see."  Ésa no es una expresión común en inglés, así que no sé a qué te refieres.


----------



## Rayines

> Entiendo todo menos "nothing to see."


*Should it be "Nothing to do with..."?*


----------



## solecito

-¿Fuiste a ver la película nueva de Star Wars?
Did you see the Stars War new movie?
-¿Para que? no hay NADA QUE VER que no se haya visto en otra pelicula.
What for there is nothing new to see.


----------



## solecito

-¿Fuiste a ver la película nueva de Star Wars?
 Did you see the Stars War new movie?
 -¿Para que? no hay NADA QUE VER que no se haya visto en otra pelicula.
 What for*?,* there is nothing new to see.


> Entiendo todo menos "nothing to see." Ésa no es una expresión común en inglés, así que no sé a qué te refieres.


 *Me imagino que te refieres a la oración de arriba, me refería que se trata de una película, como cuando dices "voy a VER una película al cine" tal vez debí haber dicho:*
*There is nothing new for me to see in that movie that I haven't seen in anyother one. I hope it clears it up!*


----------



## Elvira

Hola,

Es correcto LEIA: Lo utilizo más cuando algo me impresiona:

Como lo dijiste es una casa nunca antes vista: Es decir NADA QUE VER!!!

Bye,


----------



## gundisalvus

Hola!

Yo sabía un chiste que quizás clarifique a alguien. A veces pueden ser una buena herramienta para comprender cosas un poco abstractas, aunque a estas alturas puede que ya se haya dicho todo sobre esta expresión. Dice:

- ¿En qué se parecen un pato y un ascensor?
- Mmmm...no sé...
- En que el pato nada y el ascensor nada que ver...!

(el nada del pato es la 3a persona del presente de indicativo del verbo "nadar")

Un abrazo!


----------

